# R/C from 439 Raceway



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Haven't been to 430 raceway before. Its up near Bolton and Temple. Very nice facility. Even has its own grill. The guy that owns it has restaurants so the food is excellent especially for track food. Anyways I found a couple of shady spots and repaired to the big radiator fan between rounds and managed to stay most of the day. Here are a few of the shots.














































I tried out the polarizer worked great. Only thing I don't like is not being able to adjust it without retracting the hood. But I'm sure I'll get used to it. Did have one strange and a little scary event happen. I was packing up and decided I should put the polarizer on the 400mm at home since its out of the dust etc. This time of year there can be lots of dust at the tracks. You want to keep an eye on the wind direction picking your shooting spots. Anyways when I got to the track and started shooting the image through the viewfinder looked very strange and focus wasn't locking on kept hunting after finding focus without me moving the camera. Well it was in the middle of practice so I took it off and put the 70-200 on for the rest of that heat. Afterwards I took a good look at the front element thinking something was wrong with it or something inside had gotten loose. But it was easy to figure out what was going on once I took a look. Condensation between the polarizer and the front element. Took the pola off and it was instantly gone. Needless to say I was relieved.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Some sequences*

Finally took the time to figure this out in PS using layers and layer masks.




























Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Another sequence*










This one came out nice. I still have lots of them to look through. Next time I'll be in the slower of the burst modes. They are too close at 8fps I've had to throw away some to get them to not be so cluttered. This one is fine at the higher speed but most have crowding. And AF isn't the way to go either. If it can't latch on you get a gap. So next time I'll use a tripod and deep depth of field and pick a point and pre-focus. I think that will work better. Some of these are soft.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this one turned out the best though. Saw the e-mail from Canon today on the 7D MkII. The AF system and Ai Focus system look very good on paper. Not as many features as was rumored but from the initial take looks like they hit the important stuff. Being able to track stuff coming towards you or away much better than it works now is something I'd pay for. Reviews should be coming out soon. Pretty sure I'll get one since they hit most of the stuff I wanted in a new 7D. Sounds kinda like a 5D focus array with 1DX predictive AF and 10fps.










Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I like this last shot best of all Griz.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang, nice work. The 70-200 just has a special look to the files. Very nice on the last shot, great isolation of subject.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I love that lens*

The 70-200 is the first L lens I bought. First time out with it I got some great shots. Now that I can move around more with the scooter I'm not using the 400mm as much at the r/c tracks. Well except when I'm feeling lazy and don't want to move as in I found some nice shade  Looks like the rain might mess with me this weekend at COTA. I have a rain sleeve just in case. Sure don't want to miss it though I've been wanting to watch Le Mans type cars since I was a little kid. And wouldn't you know it I bought the polarizer for that race and its going to be cloudy so I won't need it. Oh well in a couple more weeks my brother and I are heading to Colorado I'll put it to good use there. Been trying to learn Photoshop. Its a sweet program for sure. Lots there to figure out though. I have a few ideas using semi-transparent layers for the r/c cars. I was hoping to get out last weekend to try them out but the weather got in the way.

Griz


----------

